# Last Minute Training Program?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lunges and going up stairs (2-3 stairs at a time...nice and slow and on one foot at a time and endup balancing on your toes at the end and hold...really helps with the balance and lower leg, ankle and foot), neck rolls, balance board, stretches, learn how to fall...sit and roll and tumble and roll. Its not only strength but flexibility, balance and cat like agility/responses.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

If you're going for strength you got it all wrong.

edit:

I'd also definitely incorporate a leg day, lower weight higher reps/sets (i.e I do 225 10-15 reps for 10 sets on leg day).


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Defenitly focus on working out ur quads because that's the muscle that ur going to use the most. The best thing to remember is that snowboarding is less about strength and more about agility and balance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> If you're going for strength you got it all wrong.
> 
> edit:
> 
> I'd also definitely incorporate a leg day, lower weight higher reps/sets (i.e I do 225 10-15 reps for 10 sets on leg day).


I do need some strength, but basically more endurance I believe. I am looking to just take on the mountain. Im not looking to get air at all or goto the parks. But I sure think its a good idea and should help for sure. I'm gonna add some squats on abs day.



wrathfuldeity said:


> lunges and going up stairs (2-3 stairs at a time...nice and slow and on one foot at a time and endup balancing on your toes at the end and hold...really helps with the balance and lower leg, ankle and foot), neck rolls, balance board, stretches, learn how to fall...sit and roll and tumble and roll. Its not only strength but flexibility, balance and cat like agility/responses.


I am going to make my own balance board today after work. Core muscles would definately be beneficial!

What is a good way to learn how to fall? I have a trampoline if that would help at all.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

What is a good way to learn how to fall? I have a trampoline if that would help at all.[/QUOTE]

I don't know any ways to learn how to fall except through firsthand experiences on the mountain. Probably the best advice that I've ever heard is that when u fall remember to stay loose(just go with the flow, when u try to fight it u get hurt) and if ur going to put out ur hands to stop ur fall make a fist first(the most common injury in snowboarding is broken wrists because people use their hands to break their fall and consequently snap their wrists backwards)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Grab your self...protect the jewels....no just kidding cross your arms over your chest, don't put your arms/hands out. If falling heelside try to sit down on your butt/hip and roll back. If falling toeside try to go to your knees (maybe wear some girls volleyball knee pads) and land on shoulder/chest/side and roll with it. always try to hit with largest body part. If going fast, falling and sliding...well sliding is good for scrubbing off some speed before putting your board down and getting jammed or launched. When learning and going slow is when some of the hardest falls are...going faster then you hit and slide...its a bit easier on the bod.

WEAR A HELMET!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> WEAR A HELMET!!!!!


I got one! I am a very accomplished skier, but from my prev snowboarding experiences, I know I should have one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

MaddHatterAZ said:


> I do need some strength, but basically more endurance I believe. I am looking to just take on the mountain. Im not looking to get air at all or goto the parks. But I sure think its a good idea and should help for sure. I'm gonna add some squats on abs day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Squats are absolutely amazing for building overall strength, I would highly reccomend. I think it should be mandatory for every girl in the u.s to do squats. Also, take it easy a couple days before you hit up the mountain to allow your body to fully recover. Make sure you're getting a good amount of protein and sleep.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well since you are a skier than it will be fairly easy to get going. You already know edge control, terrain reading skills, probably not afraid of pointing and going fast and know what those darn pesky skiers will do so that you can blow past them. Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmmm... I hope you are a girl... saying that squats should be mandatory for every girl in the U.S. 

Otherwise... tisk-tisk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

PowderPrincess said:


> Hmmm... I hope you are a girl... saying that squats should be mandatory for every girl in the U.S.
> 
> Otherwise... tisk-tisk.


Squats make girls just have AWESOME lower bodies  Btw, that's me in my avatar, idk if I look feminine :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow this is really usefull information so the main exercise for like a first time rider that easily gets winded by the high elevation would be squats, lunges and probably jogging?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

alpha732 said:


> Btw, that's me in my avatar, idk if I look feminine :dunno:



Dude, you have a weird face....:laugh:


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Lunges with weight in each hand. 
Excercise ball core workouts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

con3593 said:


> Dude, you have a weird face....:laugh:


ouch ur a mean kid


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes. The red lipstick is quite feminine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

PowderPrincess said:


> Yes. The red lipstick is quite feminine.


I get curious.


----------

